# Halloween Ideas!!!!



## eric (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok girls, halloween is slowly approaching and as a shy guy, this is the one day of the year when I can really go all out and have fun with it.. but I cant decide what to be... I want to be something where I can wear something fun and girly and where I can get full makeup done also... any ideas that might be fun, or that you girls would want to see pics of???? hahahah


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 26, 2006)

what about a farie(sorry if i have tipo)

you need a lots of makeup and its sound fun


----------



## eric (Aug 27, 2006)

ooh yeah thats a good idea... any others girls???


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 27, 2006)

ok, you want to be a girl for halloween. um, i'll fire away and you can decide! LOL

- cheerleader

- sexy nurse

- french maid

- marilyn monroe

- a hooker?

- S&amp;M

- she-devil

- stripper dressed like a police officer

- plain stripper

- santa's helper

- gypsy

- superhero: wonderwoman, supergirl, etc.

- prom queen

i don't know!


----------



## eric (Aug 29, 2006)

haha well thanksss.. thats a lot to choose from.. maybe we could have a vote haha


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 29, 2006)

Damned Hersh! Lots o' ideas! LOL!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well to narrow it down, this is what i really like of what was suggested:

Fairy

prom queen

stripper dressed like a police officer


----------



## LilDee (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm most likely gonna be princess jasmine (of aladdin) for halloween


----------



## eric (Aug 29, 2006)

oooh thats a good one!!! maybe i should be a disney princess too hehe





i also like prom queen and cheerleader haha


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Aug 30, 2006)

I want to wear a tiara ONCE in my life at least lol- so I'm going to be a bride.

No full-length gown though- something short with a tulle skirt and a long veil! I can't wait for Halloween!


----------



## eric (Sep 1, 2006)

so anyone??? prom queen, disney princess, cheerleader... what do yall think? i really need help with this one..


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 3, 2006)

Frenikeinstine I dunno know = ) humm lets see cher or ummmmm ummmm ummm or ummmmm ghosh i dunno know i want to be wensdy from the adams family this hollaween and go tricka treating candy yeah


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 4, 2006)

Hooter's Girl


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 5, 2006)

i like the marilyn monroe idea! that would be really feminine..you could get like a platinum wig, a white dress, and really classic makeup like red lipstick.


----------



## eric (Sep 26, 2006)

ok so ive kiiinda narrowed it down to dorothy from wizard of oz haha.. belle from beauty and the beast.. miss america.. and a cheerleader... any opinions or other suggestions??


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 27, 2006)

i say miss america!!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 27, 2006)

try to be Paris Hilton... pink sexy dress, tiara, blond wig, and little dog on your arm (can be stuffed animal)


----------



## pla4u (Oct 3, 2006)

so many good ideas,,, I think the prom queen or the hooker myself


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

Miss America is an idea!


----------



## jessimau (Oct 3, 2006)

Miss America!!


----------



## geebers (Oct 3, 2006)

I just got my costume yesterday. Im going to be a mafia princess/sexy gangster. I bought striped short shorts, a striped vest, a fedora, need the fishnet leggings and the gun holster and im all set. I plan to wear lots of makeup and big hair to complete the look haha. But my two options were fairy or gangster. I wanted to be sexy this year - im usually nutty or easy going.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 4, 2006)

halloween is still new in my country and it's nothing compared to what it is in the US, but i absolutely love Wednesday Addams. i think Morticia's make up is pretty easy to do.

i must say Eric i'd like to see you in Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz.


----------

